#ubuntu-charlas 2011-03-01
<tecnowillie> hola
<tecnowillie> alguien aqui
<tecnowillie> humanos
<tecnowillie> acaso configure mal el pidgin
<tecnowillie> ke pesx?
<tecnowillie> nooooooooooooo
<tecnowillie>  pueden leerme??
<tecnowillie> ubuntulooooo1
<tecnowillie> pleia2
<m4v> tecnowillie: ?
<tecnowillie> well
<m4v> tecnowillie: este canal es para dictar charlas, si necesitas soporte el canal es #ubuntu-es
<tecnowillie> salu2 desde chiautla d tapia,puebla.MEXICO
<tecnowillie> PUEDES EXPLICARME MAS...
<tecnowillie> para que es este canal
<tecnowillie>  solo lo ingrese
<tecnowillie> en pidgin
<tecnowillie> apenas lo desifro
<tecnowillie> puedes ..y quieres darme mas informes
<m4v> acá se dictan charlas, cuando hay alguna.
<tecnowillie> que es eso , no entiendo
<tecnowillie> quien dicta (acaso hay maestros)
<m4v> son cursos de usuarios más avanzados a usuarios menos avanzados o nuevos. Pero no hay ninguno ahora o en el futuro. Como llegaste a este canal?
<tecnowillie> por pidgin
<tecnowillie> en lista de servidores y escogi algunos mas interesantes
<m4v> si, pero el canal no lo tuviste que escribir? no es un canal que se use por defecto
<tecnowillie> este decia charlas ubuntu y aca estoy queriendo chatear
<tecnowillie> dime d donde me lees?
<m4v> no vas a charlar mucho aquí, el nombre no es muy representativo. No es para charlar
<tecnowillie> cosa rara no?
<m4v> el canal para charlar es actualmente #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> :P
<tecnowillie> como vez soy novato
<tecnowillie> crees que deba borrarlo?
<tecnowillie> y tu aqui estas solo meditando o realizas algo mas?
<m4v> y no hay nadie aquí que sepa español salvo yo, y no hay cursos proximamente
<m4v> sería mejor que vayas a #ubuntu-es-offtopic (nota que igual los canales españoles no suelen tener mucha actividad)
<tecnowillie> bueno hasta pronto...
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-27
 * talueses Dew!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-01
 * talueses Say: Hi!
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-02
<Syprog> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-03
<Guest94417> Y aui que?!
<Guest94417> So Waht?
<pleia2> ls
<pleia2> sorry
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-03-04
<ismaelbeatle> hola buenas noches a todos, estoy descargando ubuntu para instalarlo en una pc. Les agradecería alguna sugerencia para hacerlo correctamente
<ismaelbeatle> es la primera vez que lo hago
<arturo> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2014-02-26
<Fede> Hola
